# Check this out! (Georgia)



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Saturday, November 17th *​ *12pm-pm*​  *TOBACCOWORLD / THE CIGAR SUPERSTORE*​​ * 9th ANNUAL*​ * ANNIVERSARY *​ *CUSTOMER APPRECIATION *​ *CELEBRATION PARTY*​ *WIN A DIAMOND CROWN HUMIDOR FILLED WITH 25 SPECIAL ASSORTED OPUSX CIGARS *
* Over $600.00 Value for our Grand door prize*
*There will be raffle giveaways every 5 minutes all day long, Lighters, Humidors Cigar samplers, boxes of cigars, Hats, golf shirts, Jackets many many more items to be given away. *
* EVERYONE WILL WIN SOMETHING!!!*​
*A Silent Auction and a Live Auction has been added where all of the proceeds go to the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation helping the children of the Dominican Republic. There will be some incredible things to be auctioned off including a full box of Opus X signed by Carlito Fuente!! Many Donated Rare and Hard to find Cigar related Items. Plus Vintage bottles of Wine ,Valuable Artwork, Restaurant Gift Certificates,and Sports Memorabilia. The live auction will start 5:00pm sharp*

_*ADDED BONUS THE MACANUDO BUS WILL BE HERE IN THE PARKING LOT*_

*Lots of food Catered this year by WORLDS FARE CATERING, 25 Deep Fried Turkeys, 100 lbs of Pork tenderloin, Lobster rolls assorted hot foods and pasta, Chocolate Bread Pudding, just to name a few, Adult refreshments...and more!!! (*WE ARE *NOT *TALKING ...HOT DOGS AND CHIPS*)*

************MEETROCKY PATEL (ROCKY PATEL CIGARS)********​ *GILBERTO OLIVA ,NICK PERDOMO, ERIK ESPINOSA (601 CIGARS)*​ * Cigar manufacturers and representatives from over 20 of the largest companies.*​ * Ashton,C.A.O., Davidoff, Arturo Fuente, Acid and Natural from Drew Estate, La Flor Dominicana, General Cigar, Montecristo,Romeo Y JULIETTA,Trinidad,Don Diego,Camacho, Alec Bradley,Miami cigar,Heaven Cigars,Prometheus lighters, Fonseca ,Gurka, TATUAJE, all of Don Peppin's hot line....Many Many more....Too many to mention everyone.*​ *And They will all be giving out free samples of their cigars thru out the day!!!*​
* As a special treat an Angel from Heaven Cigars will be here.....sweet!!*

*The whole store will be discounted to show our appreciation for our customers over the year. *
*Red and Robert will also be giving out free cigars and prizes.*

_*Dominoes and Texas Hold-Em Poker on going games all day*_

*If you have never been to Tobaccoworld...You will see why it has been named "The Cigar Superstore"...We have it all...This would be a good opportunity to see what we offer.. You will be surprised!!.*

*If you haven't been in for while we have expanded the store and remodeled.The Humidor is now over 1100 Square feet...and by far the largest selection of cigars in Georgia. Come see us!*
*Don't miss *​ *The Largest Cigar Event in Atlanta Georgia!!!*​ *(last year 800 cigar enthusiasts came to our 8th anniversary party)*​ *TOBACCOWORLD *​ * THE CIGAR SUPERSTORE*​ *700 SANDY PLAINS RD.*​ *MARIETTA, GA*​ *678 290 1255*​ *WWW.CIGARSATLANTA.COM*​


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure if I can make it.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Might be kinda nice just for the freebies....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

great.. on the day I'm flying out on vacation... Someone win that DC humidor and take pics of it.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I will to try to make. This place has the best selection of all the ATL BM's.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> great.. on the day I'm flying out on vacation... Someone win that DC humidor and take pics of it.


I really wanted to make this one, but we're heading north.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> great.. on the day I'm flying out on vacation... Someone win that DC humidor and take pics of it.





discdog said:


> I really wanted to make this one, but we're heading north.


Oh, well. More for me!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump, it's this weekend.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going , anyone else?


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a few minutes in, but I don't know if I'll be able. My birthday and I think the family is planning on me spending the day with them.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the clear from my wife last night. I will be there. I just gotta remember to bring the camera and I think I need to run out and get a 2nd on the house for some cash.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> I'm going , anyone else?


I'm in,,,,this looks great and I had no idea this was going on. Guess it makes sense to leave the house once in a while and read what is going on out in the world!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> *Saturday, November 17th *
> 
> *12pm-pm*
> 
> ...


Thx for the update on this religious event,,,I intend to be there with my bells on,,,:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm...............thinking about it.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...............thinking about it.


What is there to think about? Get yer butt down there!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you guys want to try to meet up?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cliff and I are leaving from Anniston (AL) about 10-11 AM, in case anyone wants to ride with us...PM if so


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh wow! I wish I could make it, but I have my kids tomorrow. I would be there for sure if otherwise. I need to head up there anyhow and check the place out. Oh well!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm dragging my neighbor along. I'm about 5'10 with dirty blonde hair and he is an Indian guy. We should be pretty easy to spot. Say hi. My name is Craig.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me and my step dad are going my name is Albert and he is Bob, I've got a goatee and I'll have a yellow U.S. Open hat on


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be there around 2:30


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> I will be there around 2:30


Get some pics on the thread. Wish I didn't miss this event.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Forgot my camera, but this was a great event. I will defiantly be back next year. There was a photographer there from cigar.com, we will have to check that site for pics. 

By chance did anyone write down the wining number for the GP?


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

The winning ticket number was 270452


----------

